# Anti-Slip Tip for work sliding on your work surface.



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

For the past couple of days I have been building some Chess Sets and my new tables were sliding around on my work bench. So I went in my tool room and found some old mouse pads. I slipped a couple under the tables and they slip no more.

(I knew I was keeping those things for some reason..LOL)


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

*non slip*

Try using some carpet underlay.. it is the best. And as an added bonus... it's really inexpensive... as in cheap.

Ralph


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Bear Creek,
Can we see your pieces?
Gene


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Hey Bear Creek,
> Can we see your pieces?
> Gene


Chess pieces?


----------

